# Twitches and muscle jerks got worse on the way of recovery?



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm on my way of recovery. For 2 weeks I didn't panicked at all, avoided all anxious thoughts and was going to gym, sleeping more , eating better.

But for about 1 week I noticed I have more muscle jerks and limb twitches all over my body each hour. This thing makes me think I have something else, and anxiety is not my primary problem.

My theory is, if it's not something caused by another mental illness like Multiple Sclerosis or brain tumor, then it's because my nerves are sensitised and since I wasn't giving them a change to be anxious about, they are ready for fight/flight response.

Do you, guys, noticed this on your way of recovery?


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

I had that too for a few weeks. It passes. It's not painful or anything and I really do think it's your muscles relaxing after being so tensed up. Just relax. Your on your way


----------



## Caglar K (Nov 26, 2012)

Take some Magnesium, it will help you to relax your muscles... Because prolonged mental stress on the body creates also stress in the muscles even though you are not aware of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

I agree with the above posts. Don't put too much extra thought into it. I over thought jerks when I was falling asleep, turns out those are quite common, something called Hynpic jerks I believe. This too shall pass


----------



## RafinhaBrasil (Jun 22, 2014)

this is normal at the beginning of my DP I felt these muscle tension, my arm was involuntary leg movements, and when I was almost getting the sleep I jumped, it's just anxiety even, relaxing


----------

